# Help me pick apart the scandinavian before I change it!



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

My girl Zora is 8 months old, and so far I've been trying to keep her in a scandinavian. I've gradually changed things here and there, but would like opinions from those who know more than me about this trim! I am most likely changing her into a different haircut in the next couple weeks (I'm getting a little tired of the time invested in grooming her, and she will be approaching coat change in the next few months) but before the hair is gone, I would like a visual on what needs to be different, so I can feel like I successfully "did" the scandinavian, and move on lol. Here are some pictures from her most recent groom, I don't have any of her properly stacked, but could take some if needed. Ignore the lack of beveling around her feet. The area I feel I am second guessing myself on is her chest, and where the tops of her front legs and jacket are.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry I have no tips to offer but she is beautiful and I love the looks of that clip just the way it is !


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Love it!*

I second Tonjad's post. I am going to show this photo to my groomer! Love it! Sometimes it is fun to mix things up. (But my male Spoo will not copy the nail polish....) HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry I can't comment on it either but I had Indy in a Scandi at around 8 months too. I loved how when we went for a run and she galloped back to meet me, all her hair rippled around her jacket and legs  After coat change I'm putting Indy in a CC so I can see those beautifully muscled legs. Anyway Zora is so pretty! Love the ombre effect where she's clearing!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys  lol ombré effect, I love it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

First off, Zora is gorgeous and I soooo envy the haircut!
Next is my grooming story...... Last week I decided I wanted to put Molly in a "Zora type" haircut and although my groomer has poodles she keeps them in pet clips. Before making an appt I decided to call around to find a all-around poodle specific groomer and found not a single one! So I figured I'd go to the source and call the grooming academies ( there are two but they both are about 40 miles away) I thought they could recommend someone here in San Diego......Well when I spoke to them and told them I was looking for a groomer who could do a Scandinavian ....I got "I've never heard of that clip" WHAAAAT!!!! and even after the person I was speaking to asked the owner of the school SHE didn't know what a Scandinavian or a 2nd Puppy clip was!!! Well I went ahead and made Molly's usual appt and asked her groomer if she could do a Scandanavian and she also didn't know what that was either! So I said "Just a little trim please," with specific instructions! Hahaha! My search will continue!
(meanwhile, my groomer is going to look up what I'm talking about online!)
:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OK here is some critique & no expert here but I am working on the English Version since I like my lines more rounded than the Scandi. I will start with hind end.

Top line looks good but can you tighten since the tail falls off the dog? If the tail is low set then really tighten the top line to give the illusion that it doesn't fall off. 

More hair is needed beyond the tail, just a mild shelf because the Scadi is ALL angles on the hind end. Once you have more hair then tighten below the pin bone to the bend in the leg.

You need much more hair down from that bend & loads more hock hair. More hair needed on the front stifle area & below that point.

Front legs just need more hair. At least with the size of the front pack.

Where the short hair is on the pants area & you start the longer hair on the front pack I think it would look better with just a bit of blending. Less Continental look. Along the top line area, just less sharp & more blending of those two areas.

Since the head is turned it is hard to see the chest but I would take a little more hair off on the belly right at the elbow & round it. Looking a little like an obtuse V versus a half circle.

This is a fantastically hard trim to do & you jus need subtle changes to make it just pop. I am still learning this trim & have a to work my pups coat weekly just to twwek it. You have done a great job scissoring puppy coat. Can't wait to see more photos. I a can email you pictures of what I am working on.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is Echo my 7 month old pup. This is 3 days after here bath & fluff but still looking pretty good. UKC does not allow any product in the coat. She is a work in progress & of course needs more hair.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Thanks 3Dogs! It always helps to have another persons eye, and no one I know around here really has the knowledge to help me out. Usually when I groom her, it's at the end of my work day when I'm tired, and just kinda do a little here one week, a little there another week, going off of what I remember in my head... and in doing that my brain has totally combined the english style vs the scandinavian lol. When I first put her into this trim as a baby, it was at a seminar with Michell Evans, and she helped set the lines, showed me some of the angels for the short pants part etc, but I can definitely see how the jacket is blended differently etc. I've taken hair mainly off the fronts of her front legs (eager to let the silver come through!) but haven't taken too much off otherwise, maybe it just needs more time. I might do one more shot at the scandi before I call it quits, I know she will be approaching coat change in the next couple months, and I'm starting to feel like I'd rather be out walking her or at the park than on a grooming table for the moment. I'll certainly try it again though after she has adult coat that will hold shape better. Just for fun, here is a picture of her grandmother at about that age in this trim:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Really does look like like her grandmother. A profile of GM would help a great deal. I understand you wanting to scissor down the coat. I have a Toy & no signs of coat change but she has had a great coat since I got her. plus a 5 lb dog is so much easier to scissor. When I get done with my Spoo you might like his style but your dog would have full ears & tail. Leif is in my own creation a combo of German , Desi, English/ Scandi. I call it the Carolina V.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, 3dogs - I really, really want to see that when you're done. So hurry.

Please.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like a fun trim, I'd love to see pictures when you're done. Thanks again for the critique. Yesterday I changed the rear and jacket some. She was bathed a week ago, so it isn't perfect finish work, but I felt the need to change something.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

For some reason my phone won't let me load photos on this forum. I had no trouble on Facebook. If any of you are on FB then I can tag you in his photos , look up my page Katie Cathey, Carolina Poodle Rescue FB page, or Mid Atlantic Professional Groomers FB page. The jog of these phones IInstalled an Update &now I can't post photos herd or send myself an email with the photo which I had done before. 

Huge difference you made with just twee king the hind end & bleeding the jacket & pant line.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I just have to say wow... Love how beautiful these pups look in this cut


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

That first pic you posted is a stunner. Beautiful poodle and beautiful clip.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought the original looked good, but now it looks great! The blending of the jacket really makes a huge difference.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*brownlikewoah:* Zora looks _fabulous!_ You have me wanting to try a Scandi on Chagall someday. I REALLY like how your girl looks in it! (So much so I keep coming back to look at her photo.)


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Thank you! Silvers are so beautiful!


----------

